# Surf Fishing for Stripers



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

My Stepson, Son and I are looking to try for Stripers from the surf in the South Jersey area and need some help. Have there been any Stripers around? We're looking in the Sea Isle to Cape May area. If they're hitting, what bait is working? How far out should we plan on casting? What rigs might work best in the surf? I'm used to Striper fishing from a boat generally off Cape May Point, so I'm new at the surf for Stripers. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think your best bet would be to use a surf rod and cast out some peanut bunker heads. The other option is clams which are harder to keep on the hook. Casting rigs you might need waders to cast far enough. Any kind of lures should work, a bucktail is a good catch-all lure, tins are always a good all-purpose if you really want to use lures. I would suggest also to go at high tide while it is going out. There is always a chance to catch a striper, I have not got any yet, but who knows you might! 

You should be able to cast out past the waves, a good surf rod and a fast flick motion during casting will do the trick. I also would invest in some good line like braid.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Try the inlets. Corson's Inlet (southern tip of Ocean City) can be productive, north end of Strathmere, Avalon near the bridge, etc.. Clams on a ho/lo rig are generally all you need if there are stripers around.


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm sure it'll help. Even if we get skunked, we'll have learned something for the next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Things have been picking up. The back bay has produced some nice fish and fish have been caught in the surf as well as off the beach along the bay.


----------



## jmert (Apr 22, 2006)

I will be at Island beach and maybe Barnegat any suggestions or news on those locations


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

FMBill said:


> My Stepson, Son and I are looking to try for Stripers from the surf in the South Jersey area and need some help. Have there been any Stripers around? We're looking in the Sea Isle to Cape May area. If they're hitting, what bait is working? How far out should we plan on casting? What rigs might work best in the surf? I'm used to Striper fishing from a boat generally off Cape May Point, so I'm new at the surf for Stripers. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks.


Right now the go to bait striper is a bunker (adult) chunk, preferably the head, on a fish finder rig. Clam on a fish finder will work for blues and stripers, as well as peanut bunker or finger mullet fished on a float rig. Eels around structure, or in fast moving water at night is also productive.

It's good to be able to cast as far as possible, but not necessary. You'll have better luck if you find a nice rip current or hole, than if you just wing bait out as far as you can at a random part of the beach.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Check the lbi surf fishing classic website. They give a daily report of the location, time, and bait.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Things have picked up all along the surf on the Delaware Bay. The go to baist are bunker and clam. Fis are being caught from the Cape May Lewes ferry to the north end of the Villas.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

FMBill and JMert,

Check out my post...There are out there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf_Pier_Guy said:


> FMBill and JMert,
> 
> Check out my post...There are out there!


Yes they are. It has REALLY turned on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

